# Problems running Subversion.



## teo (Nov 18, 2013)

Good community:

I am using FreeBSD 9.2, Subversion can help by checking out this step by step.

Making check ports collection:


```
svn checkout [url]https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head[/url] /usr/ports
icy.fdi
   
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-tools_hal-storage-eject.c
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-hald_freebsd_Makefile.in
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-hald_freebsd_probing_Makefile.in
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-hald_freebsd_hf-devtree.c
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-hald_freebsd_probing_probe-usb2-interface.c
   A /usr/ports/sysutils/hal/files/patch-hald_freebsd_hf-volume.c
svn: E000060: Error retrieving REPORT: Operation timed out
root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # 

root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # svn update lwcdir
Updating 'lwcdir':
Skipped 'lwcdir' -- Node remains in conflict
At revision 334172.
Summary of conflicts:
  Skipped paths: 1
root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # 

# svn update /usr/ports
   A /usr/ports/textproc/p5-Text-FixedLength-Extra
   A /usr/ports/textproc/p5-Text-FixedLength-Extra/files
   A /usr/ports/textproc/linux-f10-libxml2
   A /usr/ports/textproc/docdiff/Makefile
   A /usr/ports/textproc/rubygem-gherkin/distinfo
   A /usr/ports/textproc/docbookide.el/distinfo
svn: E000065: Error retrieving REPORT: No route to host
root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # 


root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # cd /usr/src
root@free:/usr/src # make update SVN_UPDATE=yes
make: don't know how to make update. Stop
root@free:/usr/src #
```

In  Rebuilding â€œworldâ€ 

```
root@free:/usr/src # make buildworld
make: don't know how to make buildworld. Stop
root@free:/usr/src #
```


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2013)

Error retrieving REPORT: Operation timed out suggests that the network connection has been lost.

You mix both ports and source in one post, and it's not clear which you are trying to do.  They are totally separate and unrelated.

`svn update` is run on the directory containing the checkout.  _lwcdir_ is meant to be replaced with the name of that directory.  For example, `svn update /usr/ports` or `svn update /usr/src`.  Those will only work after a successful checkout.


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

It was around trying to get the ports using FreeBSD source code to install applications and this is the result, any solution?

Thanks for your attention!.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 19, 2013)

Any particular reason why you don't use portsnap(8)?

I think that svn is a bit of an overkill for ports.


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

I wanted to install applications from the ports of FreeBSD source code, due to be installed in the desired language in this case Spanish. 

The ports collection via portsnap look makes a FreeBSD installed. _[ What? -- Mod. ]_


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2013)

It does not matter how the ports tree (/usr/ports) is updated.  Compiling the applications is the same.  So it does not matter whether you use portsnap(8) or `svn`.

The ports tree is _not_ FreeBSD source code.


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

The ports tree is not source code, but to install add applications using ports collection to output the desired language in the Spanish case, always fails. 

I was following the instructions and this gives the result.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2013)

To check out the ports tree the first time:

```
# rm -rf /usr/ports
# svn checkout https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/ports/head /usr/ports
```

To update it:

```
# svn update /usr/ports
```

If either of these does not complete, you may have network problems.


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

I read the instructions as explained FreeBSD, installing by package gives no problems, but does not appear in the desired language.  So I wanted to install the language applications through the ports collection, or by FreeBSD source code, but it always fails.

Thank you for your advice and move on, is a great help to a free system in the world, hopefully over time I have FreeBSD his own graphic and desktop.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 19, 2013)

Ports that can be localized should work through NLS (en espaÃ±ol).  They should not require rebuilding.


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi @wblock@.

The European SVN mirror (svn0.eu.FreeBSD.org) does not work, as the book NOTE this static.

  Note:



> The FreeBSD svn mirror network is still in its early days, and will likely change. Do not count on this list of mirrors being static. In particular the SSL certificates of the servers will likely change at some point.


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2013)

The svn0.eu.freebsd.org mirror is working fine for me at the moment.

Could you do this on the command line and post the results:

`dig svn0.eu.freebsd.org +trace`

I'm asking this because the DNS reply for the query of svn0.eu.freebsd.org comes in fragments and your firewall/router may be misconfigured and can not handle fragmented DNS replies. If the trace query times out without response you have a problem with DNS.

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2013-October/075622.html


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello @kpa.

At the beginning of these posts, you will see that if the DNS works with mirror SVN protocol (svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org). But it gives errors, protocol svn0.eu.freebsd.org mirror unresponsive, and only shows 
	
	



```
svn: E000060: Error retrieving REPORT: Operation timed out, and again. 

root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion #
```


----------



## teo (Nov 19, 2013)

From the way I expressed in the previous post not responding. These are the results online as you tell me this:  `dig svn0.eu.freebsd.org +trace`


```
root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # dig svn0.eu.freebsd.org +trace
; <<>> DiG 9.8.4-P2 <<>> svn0.eu.freebsd.org +trace
;; global options: +cmd
.			19824	IN	NS	i.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	e.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	h.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	d.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	g.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	m.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	f.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	l.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	c.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	k.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	a.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	j.root-servers.net.
.			19824	IN	NS	b.root-servers.net.
;; Received 448 bytes from 89.29.190.9#53(89.29.190.9) in 1488 ms

org.			172800	IN	NS	b2.org.afilias-nst.org.
org.			172800	IN	NS	a0.org.afilias-nst.info.
org.			172800	IN	NS	b0.org.afilias-nst.org.
org.			172800	IN	NS	d0.org.afilias-nst.org.
org.			172800	IN	NS	a2.org.afilias-nst.info.
org.			172800	IN	NS	c0.org.afilias-nst.info.
;; Received 439 bytes from 192.112.36.4#53(192.112.36.4) in 626 ms

freebsd.org.		86400	IN	NS	ns1.isc-sns.net.
freebsd.org.		86400	IN	NS	ns2.isc-sns.com.
freebsd.org.		86400	IN	NS	ns3.isc-sns.info.
;; Received 125 bytes from 199.249.120.1#53(199.249.120.1) in 259 ms

svn0.eu.freebsd.org.	3600	IN	CNAME	svnmir.bme.freebsd.org.
svnmir.bme.freebsd.org.	3600	IN	A	
freebsd.org.		3600	IN	NS	ns1.isc-sns.net.
freebsd.org.		3600	IN	NS	ns3.isc-sns.info.
freebsd.org.		3600	IN	NS	ns2.isc-sns.com.
;; Received 270 bytes from 63.243.194.1#53(63.243.194.1) in 71 ms

root@free:/usr/ports/devel/subversion #
```


----------



## gkontos (Nov 19, 2013)

Can a moderator please lock this thread?

Thanks


----------



## kpa (Nov 19, 2013)

@gkontos, wrong thread?

Well, since the DNS trace worked we can assume that there's nothing wrong in that area. Can you check with `netstat -in` if there are any errors in the interface statistics, the Ierrs and Oerrs columns will show non-zero values if there are any errors.

One other test is the so called MTU test. Can you do this and report if it comes out ok and the host responds to the ping(8).

`ping -D -s 1472 [url=http://www.google.com]http://www.google.com[/url]`


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2013)

The results of `netstat -in`


```
root@free:~ # netstat -in
Name    Mtu Network       Address              Ipkts Ierrs Idrop    Opkts Oerrs  Coll
usbus     0 <Link#1>                               0     0     0        0     0     0

em0    1500 <Link#2>      00:0c:29:89:84:a8   258027     0     0   164058     0     0

em0    1500 fe80::20c:29f fe80::20c:29ff:fe        0     -     -        4     -     -

em0    1500 192.168.0.0/2 192.168.0.16           588     -     -      858     -     -

usbus     0 <Link#3>                               0     0     0        0     0     0

plip0  1500 <Link#4>                               0     0     0        0     0     0

lo0   16384 <Link#5>                               4     0     0        4     0     0

lo0   16384 ::1/128       ::1                      2     -     -        2     -     -

lo0   16384 fe80::1%lo0/6 fe80::1                  0     -     -        0     -     -

lo0   16384 127.0.0.0/8   127.0.0.1                2     -     -        2     -     -
```

The results of `ping -D -s 1472 [url=http://www.google.com]http://www.google.com[/url]`

```
root@free:~ # ping -D -s 1472 [url]www.google.com[/url]
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
72 bytes from 173.194.70.147: icmp_seq=370 ttl=50 time=51.102 ms
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
72 bytes from 173.194.70.147: icmp_seq=371 ttl=50 time=49.234 ms
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
72 bytes from 173.194.70.147: icmp_seq=372 ttl=50 time=58.507 ms
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
72 bytes from 173.194.70.147: icmp_seq=373 ttl=50 time=50.915 ms
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
72 bytes from 173.194.70.147: icmp_seq=374 ttl=50 time=48.564 ms
wrong total length 92 instead of 1500
^[^C
--- [url]www.google.com[/url] ping statistics ---
375 packets transmitted, 375 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 47.275/50.767/73.485/2.755 ms
```
It seems okay, however the protocol SVN mirror stops generating errors, or unresponsive, as is exposed at the beginning of posts.


----------



## kpa (Nov 20, 2013)

The "wrong total length" message is bit odd. The replies should be of full length but something is truncating them. What kind of internet connection you have and is there some kind of proxy between you and the internet?


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2013)

In `ping -D -s 1472 [url=http://www.google.com]http://www.google.com[/url]`. I stopped, because the ping still does not stop. The internet connection is provided by wiring Motorola TVCable router, and it is not a proxy.


----------

